# Organ performance of Bach's Toccata & Fugue in D minor



## graeaglebill (Oct 11, 2015)

Totally out of touch with "today's" top organists and organ venues. I would like a recommendation for a brilliant recording of Bach's Toccata & Fugue in D minor. I have one by Foss, but it simply doesn't reflect, IMO, what an organ performance of this piece should be, especially on a system like mine.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Michael Murray made a cd called Bach Organ Blaster on the Telarc label. 








I've heard none better in performance or sound. It's not drowned in reverb, and it has just as much magic as you would expect from Telarc recordings.


----------



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

I don't have tons of other alternatives as I only occasionally listen to organ, but I like Mazaaki Suzuki's recent release on BIS. Well recorded (albeit a lot of reverb).









http://www.eclassical.com/performers/suzuki-masaaki-1/bach-organ-works.html


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I always recommend Harald Vogel for Bach, there are few if anyone who understand baroque organ interpretation better then him. His album "Early Organ Works" on MDG has it all, including stunning sound and the Schnitger-Orgel St. Peter & Paul, Cappel is sounding just right to my ears, Bach on romantic or modern organs just sound wrong! (This organ was used by Helmuth Walcha in his classic 1950's recording of 565)










/ptr


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

graeaglebill said:


> Totally out of touch with "today's" top organists and organ venues. I would like a recommendation for a brilliant recording of Bach's Toccata & Fugue in D minor. I have one by Foss, but it simply doesn't reflect, IMO, what an organ performance of this piece should be, especially on a system like mine.
> Thanks,
> Bill


What I'm looking for is someone who can combine the feeling of improvised élan with spirituality, a sense that this is a bit more interesting than flashy show-off music. This is the challenge of stylus phantasticus.

The best I've found is Wolfgang Rübsam on Naxos.

If you want it to be just some impressive flashy show-off music, then I suggest Gustav Leonhardt.


----------



## graeaglebill (Oct 11, 2015)

HA! I have a friend here locally that _just today_ loaned me his copy of Murray's "Bach Organ Blaster". He tells me that Bach's Prelude in C minor is the "music used to build the Grand Canyon". I'll post back after I've had the opportunity to absorb the whole set.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Here's a performance by our site owner, Frederik Magle, of BWV 565:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2015)

Helmut Walcha. I can't recommend him highly enough. He is magnificent when it comes to Bach's organ works. 

For a recording that is a little livelier, fresher, then I recommend the recording by John Butt on Harmonia Mundi of Four Toccatas & Fugues, and the Schubler Chorales.

And if you are moved by the Toccata and Fugue in D minor, I suggest you listen to the Passacaglia in C minor, BWV 562. Again, listen to the Helmut Walcha recording on DG. There is an excellent 2-disc recording of Bach's Famous Organ Works recorded by Walcha.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

_Sensational recording and performance. 
_








*Jean Guillou *


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

DrMike said:


> Helmut Walcha. I can't recommend him highly enough. He is magnificent when it comes to Bach's organ works.
> 
> For a recording that is a little livelier, fresher, then I recommend the recording by John Butt on Harmonia Mundi of Four Toccatas & Fugues, and the Schubler Chorales.
> 
> And if you are moved by the Toccata and Fugue in D minor, I suggest you listen to the Passacaglia in C minor, BWV 562. Again, listen to the Helmut Walcha recording on DG. There is an excellent 2-disc recording of Bach's Famous Organ Works recorded by Walcha.


Second for Walcha.


----------



## graeaglebill (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks to all for the thoughtful replies.

I've had the opportunity to listen to the performances of William Porter, Peter Hurford and Michael Murray on the Skinner Schlicker organ in LA. For my immediate interest, the latter will do nicely.

As I perused the subject of the Toccata and Fugue in D minor, I was drawn to the subject of "Did Bach really write the piece". While the conclusions were certainly mixed among those that posted their thoughts, poster Whipsnade back in 2013 seemed to come close to the truth, especially for those of us who are old enough to know Price and Lugosi

"I believe it was written by Vincent Price or perhaps a young Bela Lugosi". 

Thanks again,
Bill


----------



## Asterix77 (Oct 17, 2015)

I can recommend Piet Kee on the Müller Organ in the St Bavo Church, Haarlem. The Toccate in D minor BWV 565 is on Volume 3, but I can recommend all Piet Kee recordings.


----------



## graeaglebill (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks for your recommendation. I obtained a copy of Murray's on the Skinner Schlicker organ in LA. I'll keep and eye out for the opportunity to hear Kee's performance on the Müller.
Bill


----------

